# Polaroid 600SE - The Goose



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2016)

I've been searching for a good example of this for a few years and I just scored a mint 1996 600SE... it's only been used 3 times and then promptly put into it's box in the summer of 1996. It hasn't seen light of day since 1996 !!! It is in brand new condition and I got it for 30$  Delicious medium format film. I also unfortunately know Fujifilm has just recently discontinued the 100C packs so I am SOL for native new film in the coming years. I just bought as many packs as I could get my hands on and use between now and next year. The next step for the inevitable... I'm converting for use with a few different film backs. First off is the 120 back (already done), next is a instax back conversion and finally a 600 Impossible Project CB70 conversion.

Which leads me to this question here... anyone here have a CB70 or 72. I'd buy it or trade for this highly sought after unit. PM me if you have a working unit.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 7, 2016)

;D

I thought I was the only one here shooting this stuff!

Here is my Mamiya Universal, I have the standard Polaroid back and various others from 6x4.5 to 6x9 as well as a ground glass and sheet film back. I also have two lenses, neither particularly special, the 127mm f4.7 and the 100mm f3.5.

It was bought originally by my grandfather while stationed in Japan, I have had it now for years and it gives me my occasional film 'fix'.

Sorry can't help with the CB70 though I always felt the strongest draw from the camera was the big negatives anyway, even contact prints from a 6x9 negative are cool. But 6x9 transparencies are special.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 8, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> ;D
> 
> I thought I was the only one here shooting this stuff!
> 
> ...



See, we aren't so different 

I just picked up a new 6x9 and 6x7 Mamiya back... both in the box with manuals. I bought a case of 3000b and half case of 100c as the last remaining stocks are depleted as I'm sure you know. Also just got the Instax wide conversion. 

I've been looking for the Goose for a few years actually after using one in school. A little over year ago I picked up a brand new M adapter in Tokyo without even having the camera for it. Now I'm about to mount the 6x9 tonight and complete my trifecta of new 90's circa MF photography.

My 645 will be jealous but am sure there will be plenty of work for everyone.

On a side note... I've been on a huge wedding gig tear this year. Working 1-2 a week for months now. I get Uncle Bobs every day but I've now been offering Polaroids at reception parties... nothing has ever attracted the attention of the masses like this Goose... I started selling single images for for 5 bucks apiece and selling out every time. Now I sell them for 8 and still sell out quickly. Doesn't seem to matter if it's 100c or Instax, they go like hotcakes !!!!

You know that Fuji 100c and 300b negs can be washed and scanned... they are huge and perfect for scanning.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2016)

Refrigerate your polaroid film and it will be good for years. 

It sounds like you are lucky. Many or even most of the old polaroid cameras I've found had acid from the developer make a mess inside the camera. The rollers are stainless steel. but other parts corrode.

Occasionally, I find a estate sale with a box of old polaroid film, long out of date. I tried it and, while it works, even over developing it is not enough. I've sold it on ebay explaining the issue, but it gets snapped up quickly.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 8, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Refrigerate your polaroid film and it will be good for years.
> 
> It sounds like you are lucky. Many or even most of the old polaroid cameras I've found had acid from the developer make a mess inside the camera. The rollers are stainless steel. but other parts corrode.
> 
> Occasionally, I find a estate sale with a box of old polaroid film, long out of date. I tried it and, while it works, even over developing it is not enough. I've sold it on ebay explaining the issue, but it gets snapped up quickly.



Thanks... I've shot with Polaroids for quite sometime. I have a temp controlled fridge for all my film... 4x5, 120, etc.

Part of the reason I waited so long to get this Goose was due to the miserable state of almost every 600SE or MUP sold on eBay or at auction. In Japan there are more choices but also much more pricey. The M adapter for this 600SE cost 250$ and I bought it long before I had found this one while in Tokyo. 

I've grown exceptionally tired of expired polaroid film. More times than not it's a complete waste of time. The case of 3000b has a 2017 expiration date so I hope it lasts for some time. The 100c was made up until I believe March of this years so it's fine. I know color has a shorter shelf life so I bought smaller amounts.

If I can find a CB70 I'll shoot some 600 from the Impossible project but it's not really instant film as it can take over 30 minutes to develop. I've found their film to be hit or miss actually. Then hopefully the new 55 will come though and I can put a 545i back on it. I know it won't cover the entire area but might be fun.

The real fun is now the 120 back on this guy... I have some "fun" shoots coming up when I get a break and looking forward to putting this guy in play. Tested it tonight with a old skool cable to my Eli's and it worked beautifully.


----------

